# Using Fructose instead of Sugar?



## bigabyte (Jun 18, 2010)

Another noob question. Since sometimes invert sugar is used to aid the yeasts in having an easier time digesting the sugar, and since making an invert sugar only partially breaks down sucrose into glucose and fructose, and since the whole reason for using it is to provide readily digestable sugars to the yeast, why not use pure frustose? I don't mean high fructose corn syrup, but fructose crystals which are 100% pure fructose. Is there any benefit to doing this, or downsides? Just curious.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 18, 2010)

do a couple of batches both ways and report back
Keep a log of everything


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea. Maybe while you are at it you can test using karo syrup too.


----------



## Malkore (Jun 18, 2010)

I thought glucose was the favored sugar for healthy yeast, not fructose.


----------



## bigabyte (Jun 18, 2010)

Malkore said:


> I thought glucose was the favored sugar for healthy yeast, not fructose.


That could be, I don't know. I was under the impression that both glucose and fructose were consumed, but had to be broken down into those from sucrose. There's a lot I don't know, and perhaps glucose is favored. I was just wondering, figuring surely I was not the first person to wonder this, and someone surely has tried it.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ha, I spent the money trying rice sweetener and it failed. I have used Corn syrup, but not Karo. It is flavored and preserved. Corn syrup works but it is way easier to buy powdered corn sweetener at beer shop. It is neater and easier to store


----------



## Manimal (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeast do prefer glucose over fructose, although they will ferment both. There is no advantage to using invert sugar, glucose or fructose when chaptalizing since yeast possess an enzyme called invertase which performs the inversion on its own. Just use plain old table sugar... it is sometimes a bit tricky to dissolve, but if you have patience and you do it slowly in small amounts it works just fine.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

Is Luc close? No he is in the Netherlands.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 18, 2010)

just a hop over the top for you.


----------

